# 2006 Farmtrac 665dtc injector pump timing



## James Thompson (Mar 20, 2019)

I have a 2006 farmtrac 665dtc diesel 4X4 motor. Engine doesn’t start until I spray a little starting fluid in it after it’s running it runs great if I shut it off after I have ran it for any time it turns over a lot before it starts again or it doesn’t start again without charger or a jump


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The problem you describe is usually associated with a plugged screen at the top of the tank fitting, blocked tank vent in cap; or air infiltration in the fuel delivery lines, the primer pump assembly, or the fuel filters. Go here to see the diagram of the fuel system: http://partsforfarmtrac.com/files/FTS665.pdf
These are Ford designed diesels with a very highly placed top compression ring and starting fluid is not recommended as it can make the engine ether dependent for starting.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If your unit has a hand primer on it.?? Pump the HP BEFORE starting it.. it might be something as simple as fuel supply.
IF it has a VE style inj. pump.?? They are very suseptable to water.. Remove any banjo bolt in the fuel system & look at the threads.. they are a good indicator of what the inside of the inj. pump looks like..


----------



## Don't Blame Me (May 9, 2021)

I recently purchased a Farmtrac DTC 665. Could someone tell me where I put the motor oil in this tractor? I cannot find it on the block or on the value cover. Thank for you help.


----------

